# EPlus Exchange from Interval Used Additional Credits



## rahulgopi (Sep 14, 2016)

I made a reservation for 2 bedroom at Hawaii for Dec 2016 using 10000 credits and a token.  I also purchased EPlus exchange option with the exchange. Last week I did an EPLUS exchange and changed my reservation from Hawaii to Orlando Florida for  April 2017.  After this EPLUS exchange another 10000 points and a token was taken from my account.   

I called interval and they are saying that only the exchange fee is saved with EPLUS and exchange itself may require additional credits. That was not the case in the past as I have made number of EPLUS exchanges and never used additional credits.   

I called Worldmark and they are looking into the situation. I am hoping I can get back my 10K credits and HK token back.  I used II extensively for the flexibility EPLUS provides but this experience put a dent on that.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 14, 2016)

My understanding is that, outside of flexchange, you may be charged additional credits for eplus if you increase size (1br to 2br for example) but you should never be charged an entire new exchange points (10k).  Maybe they credit the old and charge new.  But, that doesn't really make sense either.

hmph.  Waiting to hear your reply.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Worldmark has always been screwy with eplus.  In the past the system was always to refund the point and then charge the points again.  If you don't get 10,000 refunded then it is definitely a change.

Beware:re-trading on Worldmark difficulties (2015)


----------



## taterhed (Sep 14, 2016)

thanks tschwa2, you beat me too it!

change 2:  read this http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=43878&start=15

It appears that II does in-fact do a cancel/rebook process on eplus trades.  you need to be aware of the life of the credits in the booking before the eplus to insure that 'expired' credits do not roll back into your account and get lost.  You can do this by calling VPC and shuffling reservations or spacebanking before the eplus has time to process. 

The eplus shuffle is supposed to be same-day and linked, but there are reports of the transactions being delayed or disconnected

good luck!

thanks for pointing this out....I wasn't aware or had forgotten.

cheers.


----------



## rahulgopi (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you for pointing out the  credit expiry issue.  All my points are freshly minted from 2016.  Worldmark mentioned that they will look into it and update me by Friday 9/16.  I will post an update once I hear from Worldmark.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 14, 2016)

Yikes!  Please keep us posted. I don't think I'll be purchasing eplus again-I have in the past but was never able to use it..


----------



## rahulgopi (Sep 15, 2016)

Today morning  Worldmark credited 10000 points back to my account.  Out of the 10000 , 7000 was borrowed from next year.  But when they credited, it is with expiry same as my 2016 points,  they did not seem to put the borrowed points back into next year pool.   

I am glad I got the points back .


----------



## taterhed (Sep 15, 2016)

rahulgopi said:


> Today morning Worldmark credited 10000 points back to my account. Out of the 10000 , 7000 was borrowed from next year. But when they credited, it is with expiry same as my 2016 points, they did not seem to put the borrowed points back into next year pool.
> 
> I am glad I got the points back .



I think you might have the ability to get WM to do a credit shuffle and restore credits FIFO (if not automatic).  Call a VPC and try it


----------

